# SEARS Craftsman snow thrower model # dilemma



## cansnow1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hello all , 

I have a Sears Craftsman 1450 series B&S Engine 27 inch two-stage power propelled snow thrower with model # 944.520661 . It is a Canadian model with Serial # 081010h001599 and I cannot order parts for it because no one can figure out what my American equivalent might be .

I used to go to Sears for my parts but they are out of business . I tried Sears in the US but they couldn't help . Does anyone know where I can find parts ? Serial number plate says to call 1-800-4my-home but no answer . 

Thank-you 

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Post pics of blower and engine, we may be able to match up. What parts are you looking for?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Maybe this will help.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0MGKQUfTCjub2Y5REE0NnlMNkk/view


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

what parts do you need? the manual is available online and it lists part numbers for almost anything you should need. 
https://www.manualslib.com/manual/150339/Craftsman-944-529571.html?page=34#manual


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I believe that is one of the craftsman blowers made by Huskvarna so there may be parts available through them also.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Dauntae said:


> I believe that is one of the craftsman blowers made by Huskvarna so there may be parts available through them also.


It appears to be an AYP/Husqvarna, Poulan, as you have stated. The shape of the auger housing is the tell tale.


----------



## BDR (Dec 29, 2020)

cansnow1 said:


> Hello all ,
> 
> I have a Sears Craftsman 1450 series B&S Engine 27 inch two-stage power propelled snow thrower with model # 944.520661 . It is a Canadian model with Serial # 081010h001599 and I cannot order parts for it because no one can figure out what my American equivalent might be .
> 
> ...


It may be worth taking a look at the B&S website. They sell a 27 inch. You may find some parts there.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

the 944 in the model number means Husqvarna (possibly AYP/Electrolux prior to 2006) from there you should be able to find parts as the others wrote


----------

